# Motorcycle trade-in for truck



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

Who's the best dealer to approach for using a motorcycle as a trade in. I've got a 2000 HD Screamin Eagle Road Glide (orange and black) that was my pride and joy until I moved to the coast and bought a boat. Now instead of riding I'm fishing. I didn't buy it as a piece of garage art and it needs to go to someone who'll ride it or convert it into a truck.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You'll ultimately lose 2000-3000 dollars on a trade versus selling it yourself as any dealer will only pay wholesale book value. It's very easy for them to make it look like you're getting more, but those dollars are coming out of any potential discount you'd get on the truck. I was in a similar situation a few months ago with a 2003 anniversary Wide Glide. I ended up way ahead selling it on Craiglist within a 2 week period.

If you do sell it, post craiglist adds for Austin, Houston, Dallas, and San Antonio. Also try www.traderonline.com and post in the Cycle trader. Be realistic with your pricing and base it on edmunds or kelly bluebook.


----------



## GetLucky (Aug 22, 2006)

*How Much?*

How many miles on it and what are you trying to get for it? Are you looking for a new or used truck?


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

*Info on bike*

Bikes got 31,000 on it, headlights updated, speakers updated, new cam followers (twin cam engine), maintained like a young teenage daughter. Looking for a GMC or Chevy 2500 4 wheel drive clean used w/ lower mileage (-50,000). Pics don't show the lower fairing or chopped tour pack. Starting at $16,500


----------

